
Ask HN: How do you speed up new laptop setup? - mavsman
I&#x27;m thinking of getting a new machine in the near future but don&#x27;t want to spend a year setting it up. I&#x27;ve seen people using a repo for their dotfiles (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;justin8&#x2F;dotfiles) but I&#x27;m thinking there are probably some good tips that people have for setting up a new machine.<p>I&#x27;m likely to get a Mac but curious about general tips as well.
======
auslegung
This seems like a commonly referenced article:
[https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/dotfiles](https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/dotfiles)

Another thing I do is use as many default apps as possible, with as few tweaks
as possible. I do customize things as needed, but I’m always hesitant to
customize beyond bare necessities.

------
reportgunner
Disassembler is a collection of powershell snippets that lets you disable
features of Win10 that you don't use. It also supports presets and snippets
for enablement of said features.
[https://github.com/Disassembler0](https://github.com/Disassembler0)

------
missosoup
Ninite[1] lets you pick and choose from a pretty large list of frequently used
windows software and generates a single installer that sets them all up in one
shot.

[https://ninite.com](https://ninite.com)

